# Vienna plans world's tallest wooden skyscraper



## skymantle (Jul 17, 2010)

Wooden skyscraper from Austria.



> *Vienna plans world's tallest wooden skyscraper *
> 
> Architects hail environmental benefits of HoHo project – but the city’s fire brigade has concerns
> 
> ...


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Wood is organic, warm, inviting, and has some wonderful properties. This looks great. kay:


----------



## ilbonboo (Oct 31, 2014)

> but the city’s fire brigade has concerns


I have some concerns too... 

Anyway it's quite extraordinary and interesting project. Hope it won't burn.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

ilbonboo said:


> I have some concerns too...
> 
> Anyway it's quite extraordinary and interesting project. Hope it won't burn.


Engineered wood has come a long way. They're often treated with fire retardants and wood itself stands up well to many different types of stresses. It's not brittle like metal or brick so performs well in earthquakes, it withstands large temperature swings with ease through expansion and contraction, it's strong, and a good insulator. 

Most residential detached housing in Canada/US is wood frame and it's stood the test of time. We've been building houses like that for over a century. It's not only cheaper but superior to brick in almost every way. We often decorate the outside with brick or stone for cosmetic reasons or to overcome cultural bias of some home buyers but they're basically wood underneath.

The tallest contemporary wooden structure is currently this UNBC building below in Prince George, British Columbia. Building codes in Canada/US are being relaxed to allow for substantially taller wooden buildings due the advancements made in wood technology.





























http://archrecord.construction.com/...e-Opens-in-Canada.asp?WT.mc_id=rss_archrecord


----------



## hunser (Nov 25, 2008)

Yes, I've read about the project in my local newspaper - sounds very intriguing. It's located in Aspern, a whole new city district currently U/C.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

I thought we are going to save the trees, not kill more. hno:


----------



## Highcliff (May 4, 2006)

^^^^
maybe these trees are from reforested places....


----------



## kisssme (Mar 9, 2015)

nice project


----------

